# another pooch test for my new girls



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I just bought 2 ND/pygmy cross does. The girl who had them before me owned them for 2 months and before that they were running with a buck full time. The girl told me that the little grey doe, Lacey was heavily pregnant but that the little black and white doe, Luna didn't catch. I know nothing about pregnant goats. I have owned goats for 3 years but never had a pregnant one. I am just wondering if Lacey is really pregnant before I get my hopes up and if Luna is pregnant or not. 

I hope these pics work, I am not used to attaching pics. 

The first one the grey is Lacey the supposed pregnant doe and the second, the black and white is Luna the one that is supposedly not pregnant.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So you know if either have kidded before? The first one looks preg and appears to have an udder started. The second one maybe, I can't imagine them running with the buck and not being preggo. That's the hard thing about running the buck with them ( I know I had one I had to do that with for a month- but at least my window was narrowed down). You may have to do the wait and watch, for bellies starting (if it's a single she may hide it pretty well). Udders forming, but there's a gamet there too, some start 8 wks before kids, some at the last moment. The discharge, can be a few weeks off and on, the amber colored goop is a 'wow this is going to happen very quickly'. You will get lots of advice here. You can also go to the forum, then click on one of the links and some have 'sticky' which is some basic information in one location. Fiasco farm site has some good advice and pics as well. Good luck glad you're here.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The grey girl is 4 and I was told she has had kids before and almost always has twins. The black and white is about a year and a half and I don't believe that she has ever had kids. I would never let them run all together it is just too random I would want to know when they were close. The guy was just a backyard breeder that just left everything to nature just so he could make some money. At least he did keep them up to date on worming and vaccines, at least I can give him that much. It would be nice to know when they were bred though. I am guessing if the black and white is prego that she is probably not very far along since she is so small.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

At least he kept up on basics it sounds like. As for not very far along, probably; however, I have a FF that was bred 11/01 -so she's right about 3 mos and hardly shows. I'm thinking FF and only one kiddo


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

thehorselover said:


> Thanks for the info. The grey girl is 4 and I was told she has had kids before and almost always has twins. The black and white is about a year and a half and I don't believe that she has ever had kids. I would never let them run all together it is just too random I would want to know when they were close. The guy was just a backyard breeder that just left everything to nature just so he could make some money. At least he did keep them up to date on worming and vaccines, at least I can give him that much. It would be nice to know when they were bred though. I am guessing if the black and white is prego that she is probably not very far along since she is so small.


Be thankful he at least took care of them! My first trio came from a small Dairy that "just loved her goats" They are still super skittish, needed wormed, CDT Vac, hoofs were a mess AND I have an almost 4 month window on due dates!! LoL

They are very cute especially the 2nd!!! You'll love it here & get TONS of info!!!:welcome:


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks I love them already. They are a little skittish, haven't had much handling. They are starting to come around but they still won't let me pet them, they are coming up to me now and eating out of my hand though. Can't wait to see what the babies will look like. Still keeping them separated from my other goats right now. I don't want to stress out the grey one if she is close to kidding. My other goats can be a little bossy. 

Also thanks for the welcome. I have been a member here for a while, but I really haven't been on much I am more active with my horse forum, but I am going to try to be a little more active on here since I can always learn more on my goats. I am much more familiar with horses than I am with goats.


----------



## coo coo cachoo (Dec 26, 2011)

i have a goat also who it seems she has been prego for a long time any thoughts ?


----------



## coo coo cachoo (Dec 26, 2011)

coo coo cachoo said:


> i have a goat also who it seems she has been prego for a long time any thoughts ?


she is 3 1/2 and she has not been in heat in a long time ,


----------

